# Zombie warning



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

here my newest prop:


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice! Do you have a close-up of the head??

Ana


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thats a great prop! I like it, nice job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey GurselWusel... Nice Zombieusel...when will you have your party/haunt?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great. I like the warning sign.


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine haunt is completely developed to 30.10. and the party is then to 31.10.

pics at night:


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice job the lighting sets the mood........Be vary afraid!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice work, very original!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I liked it in the day shot, then I saw the night shot with the lighting! Love it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great effect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice sign! i'm getting the shivers just looking at it! keep it up!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The head is great, especially like the hair just floating there. Nice work.


----------



## GruselWusel (Sep 8, 2008)

thx for the comments!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks even better lit up 
good job


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job. The lighting really adds to the creepiness of it.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is really great!!


----------

